# can we get this as a STICKY??? LAST MINUTE FISHING PARTNER NEEDED!!



## jkaviation

I recently posted that a guy who begged me to take him fishing backed out on me at the last minute, enough people commented that it has happened to them, so I'm definitely not alone here..

Please post a sticky so we can see who is going where and if they need or want a partner, it would be great, and salvage our trips. Lets face it we all have to burn vacation time and hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## jkaviation

I have one open spot on my boat for Thursday-Sunday in Steinhatchee, fish one day or all its up to you. Leaving 5 am Thursday , fish morning tide Sunday pull out by 2 pm.  Rookies welcome, split fuel cost.


----------



## bigm

*need 1 to 2 for snapper*

i am going to appalachicola to fish for the opening of snapper season opens june 1st,only open 9 days in federal waters, just me and my son,my regular crew is coming down tues evening but i am fishing sun,mon,and tuesday, we will be on a 26' boat with twin yamaha 150s, just looking for 1 to 2 people to split gas,ice and bait and help me jack some jaw,i have fished the area for 25 years and have good spots and a strong program,we will catch all the different kinds of snapper,grouper,king mackeral,spanish mackeral, amberjack,sharks,etc. rigging and poles availiable call chuck at 770 313 2544


----------



## Sharkfighter

JUNE 28th out of Richmond Hill GA

Fishing near shore reefs probably CCA or L Reef  PM me if interested  in going and splitting costs


----------



## tattooedfisherman

Looking to go out on Jan 1. I have a New Year's tradition of fishing, and hopefully catching a fish, on New Year's. So if one is planning on going out on Jan 1, and willing to let me tag along. I will help pay for gas, bait and ice. I will be in the Savannah area. I dont care what we go fishing for I just want to catch something. Please message me if you think we can work something out.


----------



## SpencerWells

*Wanting to Fish*

If anyone is looking for some help paying for gas, ice, etc... I'm always looking to go out fishing. 32yr old Army Vet working at Gulfstream and love to fish but don't have a boat. Just PM me or give me a text. 859-576-5533


----------



## fishingguy61

I'd love to hook up with someone who has a boat and is an experienced angler. Not picky about what we fish for, just happy to catch anything. I'd be happy to cover your gas, bait, etc.

Jim, 706-294-4590


----------



## RangerDoc1970

*Need one for cobia on june 24!!!! $200*

We had one back out of our scheduled Cobia trip.  I need a 100% commitment.  No possibles or maybe's!

What: Cobia
When: 24 June 
Who: 3 Army guys (2 retired) and 1 child on Captain Brian Woelber's new boat (One More Cast Charters .)

Trip is $1000 split 5 ways.

I went on this trip 2 years ago and it was AWESOME!  3rd boat on the grounds and 1st to limit out.


----------



## gms1911

*Have boat need crew with gas money!*

Doesn’t look as if anyone has needed a fishing partner in a while. 

I have a 32’ scarab open. Twin 250’s. Had a trip planned for Mexico beach for June 25,26 2018. Everyone backed out. (Might be their last invite). Need two to three with gas money and their own equipment. Pm me for more info if you are interested in going. No drunks, druggies, or tobacco users need apply. Kids are welcome. I’ll have mine with me.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

Hey guys.  I am a retiree that still gets around fairly well, not like I used to but then I am 73.  My fishing/hunting partner moved away 10 years ago so I don't 
fish as much as I used to.  I have very little salt water experience but I don't mind
learning.  I don't smoke, VAPE or chew and I only drink on shore and then very little.  I will share expenses and I can go with very little notice.  I just need to
know the approximate share $$ so I can carry my own weight.

Tight lines.


----------



## Pavy

Anyone going to Carrabelle/Apalachicola Labor Day weekend and want to split an inshore charter? Preferably Sat. 31st morning.


----------



## Georgiagator

bigm said:


> *need 1 to 2 for snapper*
> 
> i am going to appalachicola to fish for the opening of snapper season opens june 1st,only open 9 days in federal waters, just me and my son,my regular crew is coming down tues evening but i am fishing sun,mon,and tuesday, we will be on a 26' boat with twin yamaha 150s, just looking for 1 to 2 people to split gas,ice and bait and help me jack some jaw,i have fished the area for 25 years and have good spots and a strong program,we will catch all the different kinds of snapper,grouper,king mackeral,spanish mackeral, amberjack,sharks,etc. rigging and poles availiable call chuck at 770 313 2544


You must have a captain lic. I won't be able to take my boat out until the rec. Season opens on the 11th.  But I am off that Sunday Monday and Tuesday 5 6 ,and ,7 so would be happy to go out with ya for a day or two


----------



## pottydoc

Post is three years old.


----------



## kmckinnie

pottydoc said:


> Post is three years old.


Should I make it a sticky ??


----------



## pottydoc

Why not? I don’t think it’s gonna get a lot of traffic, though. ?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

This might not be appropriate, if not, delete.  This is kind of last minute for a fishing trip of this type.  If I can find someone to go with me it will be the first week of July.  Wanting to go to Xcalak Mexico.  This is a little fishing village at literally the end of the road in Quintana Roo Mexico.  We will have to rent a car in Cancun and make a roughly 6 hour road trip through the jungles of southern Mexico to the village.  The village is "off the grid" literally, no cell phone reception and no air conditioning in the whole village.  There are a couple of places to stay that are rather cheap, and the guides charge about 300 to 350 USD for a day of fishing.  The target fish are tarpon (there will be some big ones this time of year) bonefish, snook and of course, the fish of 10 thousand casts, the permit. From what people tell me, the DIY fishing there is good too. I will be fly fishing but I imagine conventional tackle would work too.  There are no tackle shops so everything you fish with, you need to bring.  I will have sat. coms for text messages back home. Flights from Atlanta fly non-stop to Cancun International and cheap fares can be had during the summer months. If anyone is interested, PM me.  If I can not get someone to go, I will be heading back to Belize to fish instead.


----------



## Seanote

Looks like I have an open spot on Wednesday (2/9/22) for a sheepshead trip to KC out of Savannah.  I'l be leaving at 9:00 AM.  Expectation is to help with gas and bait.  Probably about $50 will cover both.


----------



## slow motion

Seanote said:


> Looks like I have an open spot on Wednesday (2/9/22) for a sheepshead trip to KC out of Savannah.  I'l be leaving at 9:00 AM.  Expectation is to help with gas and bait.  Probably about $50 will cover both.


You're a good man. Good deal for somebody.


----------



## OwlRNothing

I bet it would get more traffic if it was posted as a "Fishing Buddy" thread for fresh water in GA. Maybe?


----------



## Ruger#3

The kayak guys have been doing something similar.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/need-...e-post-your-upcoming-trips-here.809187/page-4


----------



## Seanote

Sorry I see I posted in the wrong place.  I think the opening for Wed has been taken.


----------

